# Frage zu JGraph



## bygones (2. Okt 2007)

da in diesem verf$%!@#$% JGraph forum der admin irgendwann mal einen freischaltet, stell ich hier mal meine frage in der hoffnung jemand kennt sich mit der lib aus

ich hab einen einfachen Graphen, der auch korrekt angezeigt wird (wenn ich in ein JFrame packe), doch unten beim speichern wird mir nur ein weisses leeres bild erstellt.
hat jemand eine ahnung was falsch hier ist ?

```
GraphModel model = new DefaultGraphModel();
        GraphLayoutCache view = new GraphLayoutCache( model, new DefaultCellViewFactory() );
        JGraph graph = new JGraph( model, view );
        DefaultGraphCell[] cells = new DefaultGraphCell[ 3 ];
        cells[ 0 ] = new DefaultGraphCell( new String( "Hello" ) );
        GraphConstants.setBounds( cells[ 0 ].getAttributes(), new Rectangle2D.Double( 20, 20, 40, 20 ) );
        GraphConstants.setGradientColor( cells[ 0 ].getAttributes(), Color.orange );
        GraphConstants.setOpaque( cells[ 0 ].getAttributes(), true );
        DefaultPort port0 = new DefaultPort();
        cells[ 0 ].add( port0 );
        cells[ 1 ] = new DefaultGraphCell( new String( "World" ) );
        GraphConstants.setBounds( cells[ 1 ].getAttributes(), new Rectangle2D.Double( 140, 140, 40, 20 ) );
        GraphConstants.setGradientColor( cells[ 1 ].getAttributes(), Color.red );
        GraphConstants.setOpaque( cells[ 1 ].getAttributes(), true );
        DefaultPort port1 = new DefaultPort();
        cells[ 1 ].add( port1 );
        DefaultEdge edge = new DefaultEdge();
        edge.setSource( cells[ 0 ].getChildAt( 0 ) );
        edge.setTarget( cells[ 1 ].getChildAt( 0 ) );
        cells[ 2 ] = edge;
        int arrow = GraphConstants.ARROW_CLASSIC;
        GraphConstants.setLineEnd( edge.getAttributes(), arrow );
        GraphConstants.setEndFill( edge.getAttributes(), true );
        graph.getGraphLayoutCache().insert( cells );

        BufferedImage img = graph.getImage(graph.getBackground(), 5);
        ImageIO.write(img, "jpg", new File("test.jpg"));
```


----------



## Wildcard (2. Okt 2007)

Ist das Ding gleichzeitig einem Parent zugeordnet (zB JFrame), oder sozusagen Headless?
Ich kenne zwar JGraph nicht, würde aber vermuten das dich ein graph.addNotify() weiterbringt.


----------



## bygones (2. Okt 2007)

yeah danke dir... das war der entscheidende Tipp


----------



## scrat (7. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Graphen mit  JGraph erstellen, den dann an mein Programm anhängen damit es in einer GUI schön angezeigt wird. allerdings weiss ich nicht wohin ich den JGraph instalieren soll. ich arbeite mit eclipse u habe gehört, dass man irgendwie es importieren soll... habe alles mögliches versucht, leider erfolglos(( 

kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? vielen dank im voraus.


----------

